# Science or commerce? do NIIT certificates count??



## Nipun (Sep 6, 2011)

hi all.

I am in 10th class and I have to choose a stream next year. I planned to do BCA/MCA in future due to my interest in programming. But, some people say that its only if I choose non-medical but some pople said that I can choose commerce too. Please tell me which stream shall I choose? (I really hate science) 

Also, I have some NIIT certificates of C++, doing C# this year, so will I get any benifit from these certificates?? What about other certificates related to national olympiads?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2011)

If you hate science, don't go for science. You can take admission to BCA with Commerce in 10+2.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks.. Very happy to know that....  

What about certificates of NIIT??


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 6, 2011)

If you want to take MCA in future than you have to study maths upto 10+2 level bcoz most of the good colleges lik BHU and JNU ask for it and if u want to take MCA in IIT's than you have to study maths  up to your graduation final year. so if you are arts or commerce student in 10+2 level then you get only private colleges and colleges of low reputation

Even if you did BCA without maths  at 10+2 level you will not get good college


----------



## Nipun (Sep 6, 2011)

^^Isn't there.any maths in commerce??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention, just take maths in Commerce, there is a Maths paper in commerce too(generally known as BEBM)


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 6, 2011)

You may mention your NIIT certificates in your C.V., to add an extra point or two to your list of qualifications/ experience. Other than that, I don't think there is much use of them.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2011)

That's right, they are not going to come handy for taking admissions. But on C.V they can add a little more value.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wondering.. Whats difference between CSE and MCA?? My cousin(doing cse) says both are same... 

Someone told me that CSE is more about hardware and MCA is more about programming. But my cousin confused me, just want to be sure..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 10, 2011)

CSE refers to Computer Science Engineering which is a 4years course while MCA is studied after ur bachelor's degree so thats 3+3yrs


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 11, 2011)

I think you can go for B.Sc IT/CS after commerce with maths in 12th, so do that. Otherwise you can do any degree + MCA later.

These days B.Sc IT graduates are in good demand, so possibly you may only have to study 3 years after 12th (door is always open if you want to study further anyhow).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2011)

You cant do B.Sc IT without science bacground (you can skip Biology) as Physics is involved 

There is a B.IT degree if I am not mistaken and you dont need Science for that. If you study outside there are joint CS/Commerce courses available in the US.

I hate hardcore Science too (except electronics and electromagnetic waves which is covered in Class 12) but I took Science. Since I plan to study outside India, I am focusing on Computer Science, Maths and English, and am giving the SAT.


----------

